# Looking for a Gestor in Valencia Capital



## MagicMagog (Jul 12, 2016)

Anyone know a good Gestor in Valencia City? 

I need to apply for residency, but to do that I must also sort out my tax position.


----------



## svlinda (Aug 31, 2015)

For Spanish and International taxes I suggest this guy. Expat in Valencia - Entrepreneur and Tax Advisor Matthew Smith


----------



## MagicMagog (Jul 12, 2016)

svlinda said:


> For Spanish and International taxes I suggest this guy. Expat in Valencia - Entrepreneur and Tax Advisor Matthew Smith


Hola Linda! Sorry for my late reply - I didn't realise I'd received a response, specially with everyone being away for the summer. 

So thanks for your help, I'll check this guy out.

Saludos,

Michael.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

*How was it for you?*



MagicMagog said:


> Hola Linda! Sorry for my late reply - I didn't realise I'd received a response, specially with everyone being away for the summer.
> 
> So thanks for your help, I'll check this guy out.
> 
> ...


I have recently bought a flat in VLC and must face up to the fact that I will need help with tax affairs and the like. I would be very interested and grateful if you could let me know how you got on with this contact. A PM would be great.


----------



## MagicMagog (Jul 12, 2016)

chrisnation said:


> I have recently bought a flat in VLC and must face up to the fact that I will need help with tax affairs and the like. I would be very interested and grateful if you could let me know how you got on with this contact. A PM would be great.


Hola! It's hard to say how good he is, since he hasn't bothered to get back to me. I feel that you can't trust someone who's so unreliable.

I think that probably answers your question!!!


----------



## MagicMagog (Jul 12, 2016)

It seems it's very hard to find reasonably good gestores/abacados in VLC.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

MagicMagog said:


> It seems it's very hard to find reasonably good gestores/abacados in VLC.


I know a good lawyer, fluent English - based in Gandia but she does a lot of biz in VLC.

And maybe you tried contacting him in Aug and he's gone native re holidays?


----------



## MagicMagog (Jul 12, 2016)

*x*

No, he's here. I didn't explain everything - he did email me initially, and arranged a telephone meeting. So far, so good. But he didn't call. I emailed him 3 times around the scheduled time - no response. No explanation, no apology.

Then a few days later he pops up again with some excuse about not having had my number (really?), and now he wants to re-schedule. So I agreed - and guess what? No call! Again! And again no response, no explanation, no apology.

Now I'm pretty stupid, but I know not to do business with a guy like that.

Bad lawyers always take on more work than they can handle, so then they're forced to let their clients down - repeatedly.

I would advise you not to get involved with someone like that - if he's unreliable, maybe he's also a little inventive with his billing. It wouldn't be the first time a lawyer's tried that game. 
Maybe you should go with the one in Gandia? But obviously it's your decision.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

I know a very good Gestor in Montserrat (who dealt very efficiently with my tax amongst other things) and my lawyer is just outside Gandia.

Happy to pass on their details if required


----------



## MagicMagog (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes, I would be v interested!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Solicitor is-
Francisco Corona. Email [email protected]
Speaks perfect English

Gestor is-
Paz Lopez. Email [email protected]
Paz does not speak much English but with my limited Spanish and Google translate we had no problem communicating.

Hope this is of some use


----------



## MagicMagog (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes, thank you!


----------



## De_Wolf (Nov 16, 2016)

*Gestor*



Relyat said:


> I know a very good Gestor in Montserrat (who dealt very efficiently with my tax amongst other things) and my lawyer is just outside Gandia.
> 
> Happy to pass on their details if required


Hi i am at the moment living in Montroi but i need a gestor and i see you mentioned one in Montserrat could you please send me details , thankyou very much Jim De Wolf


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello
It's Paz Lopez
Email - [email protected]
Tel911788281


----------



## paulhack (Dec 3, 2018)

*good tax advisor/accountant*



Relyat said:


> I know a very good Gestor in Montserrat (who dealt very efficiently with my tax amongst other things) and my lawyer is just outside Gandia.
> 
> Happy to pass on their details if required


HI,
I saw this message and would be interested in a contact number. Like the original poster I live in Valencia and am looking for professional accounting and tax services from someone who knows the intricacies that go along with being a new British retiree in SPain.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

paulhack said:


> HI,
> I saw this message and would be interested in a contact number. Like the original poster I live in Valencia and am looking for professional accounting and tax services from someone who knows the intricacies that go along with being a new British retiree in SPain.


Contact Andrea Canat Vila [email protected]. 605 97 56 36

She is a 'gestoria' who can handle the routine paperwork of the Spanish system - Padron, residencia, car registration etc. Her mother is a full-blown lawyer who handles the more 'legal' stuff, you might say. Both with good English.

Welcome to Valencia. You could make a better choice.


----------

